# Would Under A Deck Be A Good Place For A Mini Split Exterior Unit?



## velvetfoot (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm thinking it would keep the sun and snow off.
Don't know how maybe lack of total exposure would affect A/C performance.  I can see it being good for winter operation.

Thanks.


----------



## maple1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Should be good for summer too - has to be cooler under a deck than out in the open, I would think?


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2013)

Should be fine, I've seen them installed in all sorts of locations.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 16, 2013)

Thata where mine are


----------

